# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  HelpMate, hospital robot

## Airicist

Developer - Joseph Engelberger

----------


## Airicist

Helpmate Robotics 1996

Published on Dec 7, 2014




> Random video of Helpmate Robotics about November 1996. The Helpmate robot at Baylor University Medical Center.

----------

